# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Народ помогите с кряком для ВИСТЫ

## POVARsoft2008

Помогите PLIZZZ зарегистрировать ВИСТУ
vistacrack.exe почемуто не работает что делать?

----------


## zakusilov

Zver CD 8.2.3- релиз 
Описание: Мультизагрузочный диск Windows XP SP2 RUS + обновления по 
конец февраля 2008 года (уже выгружен полностью)  + проги по раскрутке сайтов
http://biznesproekt.se-ua.net http://biznesproekty.narod.ru/zver_new

----------

